# Wondering about TV Tuner, and service? Any Rogers users?



## Kenster102.5 (Oct 19, 2007)

If I were to get a USB TV Tuner or TV Tuner card for my PC, would I have to pay for basic programming. 

My mom and I already have Rogers Digital Cable with their cable terminal for downstairs, and my computer upstairs is connected to the internet via Rogers High Speed Internet (cable). So if I were to get a TV tuner for the PC, and splice a perfectly clean cable connection to my computer, since modems just use the data from the cable signal. Would I have to tell Rogers that I am going to use a TV Tuner, and want basic cable for my room? Would I have to pay extra(or at all), and would the digital service be affected, and how easy is it to do such a thing? I am just thinking about it.
Thanks 
Ken


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know about Rogers, but that's how it works with Comcast. I had them before the Verizon FiOS, and I just plugged in my TV tuner to the cable connection. It's the same with FiOS, but a much more limited selection of channels, just the basic local broadcast ones are available.


----------

